
Thunderbolt vs. SuperSpeed USB 3.0 - Garbage
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9220434/Thunderbolt_vs._SuperSpeed_USB_3.0
======
brackin
USB is also an intel technology. Of course they would say it's not in
competition as if either takes off they can consider it a success.

